# Your first friend...



## Puddle (Aug 11, 2013)

Okay so I want to know, who was everyone's first friend they made in Animal Crossing? I'm talking villagers now. In whatever game you started out with who was your first friend you made? Is he/she still your favorite villager today?

My first friend in Animal Crossing was Nate. He gave me his green fan back in AC:GC. I was so pumped. Oh and he is still my favorite villager today.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 12, 2013)

Alfonso, probably.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldie was my first friend and still is now


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

Mines Nate too, hehe. He's just so friggin' great. Incredibly adorable, lazy, and the sweetest villager I knew back in Population Growing. In fact, I think he's the first villager I ever MET in the entire animal crossing series. I just love him.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 12, 2013)

Rory - he's awesome.


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 14, 2013)

Roald was my first animal crossing villager friend. He lived right by me in Wild World, so I would always walk to his house  He gave me his picture and I was shocked. I have him in my New Leaf town now. No picture yet :C


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 14, 2013)

Deena


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 14, 2013)

Kiki. Not my favorite anymore, but I still luff her. <3


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 14, 2013)

Hopper!


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

Del!


----------



## Jizg (Aug 14, 2013)

Static. He was the first one to ever give me a picture.


----------



## Mao (Aug 14, 2013)

Mitzi in wild world. She has a normal personality so I was like awh xD


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 14, 2013)

Mine was Pekoe and she still is here but she isn't one of my favs


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 14, 2013)

Vesta & Tangy in Animal Crossing Gamecube, when i was 5, because of this they both hold a special place in my heart


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 14, 2013)

PeeWee


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 14, 2013)

Mine was Cube in the first game. He even was in it after after I stopped playing, and showed up in CF, too.


----------



## Rhea (Aug 15, 2013)

Mine was Pudge and he still is now. He was one of the first 3 villagers in my town (Wild World) and I managed to keep him in town since then for around 4 years until recently when he moved out 
I've got his picture in my house though to remember him


----------



## Dandie (Aug 15, 2013)

Mott! I don't know why, I just love him.


----------



## jakepeter11 (Aug 15, 2013)

In AC:GC the only one I really remember is Amelia, and I loved her cabin furniture house set. But when I found Alice in WW, who lived right next to me, it was best friends at first sight. She is currently one of the only two animals to ever give me a picture, I forget the other animal though xD I just really love how her whole persona is very british. Not sure if I really caught that at that time, but it's still awesome nevertheless.


----------



## Team (Aug 19, 2013)

The year was 2003 and his name was Poncho. ;-; Bro for life lil bear.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 19, 2013)

Bree. She was one of my original three villagers on Wild World, and I believe I remember visiting her house often. I still want her to be in my New Leaf town to this day. :') My other two original villagers, Deena and Gaston, still are among favorites now as well.


----------



## beffa (Aug 19, 2013)

Kid Cat. I didn't have him in City Folk, but he was awesome and my first friend in all the others.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lobo, all the way back in Population Growing.  <3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 20, 2013)

Rosie and Bunnie, who were talking to eachother the first time I saw them ^_^


----------



## Moon (Aug 21, 2013)

Monique was my first friend in ACPG, I believe. Her and Olivia. When I was little I called them my 'kitty sissies' ... xD


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 21, 2013)

Punchy


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 23, 2013)

First friend was Portia. Oh, she's adorable. I have yet to get her in my New Leaf town though. </3


----------



## Orange (Aug 24, 2013)

I think it was Filbert on the GameCube. I remember he had a train set and other stuff in his house that I liked. I also remember pronouncing his name French (Feelbehr) just for fun.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 24, 2013)

Paolo the pink lazy elephant ^^ A shame that he's only in GC


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 25, 2013)

My first GCN friend was T-Bone. WW, Truffles. NL, it was Portia. I love you, T-Bone.


----------



## Aeroga (Aug 25, 2013)

Kiki! Still love that cat.


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 26, 2013)

probably someone like Stitches from WW.


----------



## Neu (Aug 27, 2013)

First friend? I dunno, but my first Villager's Picture was from Drift.
I always try to treat my villagers equally, so i don't have dream villagers like most people here.
But having a favorite villager is different. Even though i treat them equally, i still think Drift is the funniest villager in my town right now. While Colton was the most handsome, Butch is the coolest, & Renee is still the cutest! C:


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 28, 2013)

I believe my very first friend, way back in ACPG, was Cookie. She lived right next to a ramp, and she was always walking around and bumping the ball. It was so freaking cute. Q.Q


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 28, 2013)

Tangy! In wild world she wanted a red down vest so I would always go to able sisters, check for it and if it wasn't there leave to talk to her and write letters to her. I made a fruit themed room that was a copy of her room, made with her furniture. One day she tried to move so I talked to her for like an hour to stop her. Eventually I got her picture and I was so happy


----------



## Riesz (Aug 30, 2013)

Kabuki  He's been in my town since day 1 and I find his grumpy personality adorable.


----------



## katie. (Aug 30, 2013)

Aurora!


----------



## junya (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not super sure who was my first friend in Animal Crossing, but I think it was either Bunnie or Bluebear.
When I first started playing Animal Crossing on the Gamecube I felt like those two were the sweetest characters in the game.


----------



## Link32 (Sep 1, 2013)

Marcel! He is awesome! He's still my favourite villager and he is just about to give me his picture because he keeps visiting me when I don't invite him!


----------



## Touko (Sep 2, 2013)

WW: Coco
CF: Cookie
NL: Julian


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

WW: Gwen
NL: Chevre


----------



## Yui (Sep 6, 2013)

Agent S! I loved her peppiness and the motto she had behind her photo in WW. She's still my favourite villager c:


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 6, 2013)

Back in Wild World, my best friend was definetely Joey, he was the first villager I introduced myself to and I loved how he was always talking about food.. But Rod and Pecan are definetely up there as well!

In City Folk, Simon was easily my best friend.. He was the only one of my original villagers I considered keeping forever.. I'd never had a monkey before 'cos I never unlocked them in WW, and he was just so sweet 

In New Leaf, it's easily Sydney, she's quickly become my favourite villager of all time, pushing Joey back slightly, but she's so epic, and she's always so nice to everyone.. Plus she's purple, what more needs to be said


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 8, 2013)

If I have to choice a first friend, it'd have to be Poncho & Walker as a pair. I met them both at the same time, and they were always together :3


----------



## Niya (Sep 8, 2013)

PEEWEE THE GORILLA

I remember getting the game for my birthday and we became best best friends. I got his picture pretty quickly actually. When he moved away, I was devastated.


----------



## ShariBear (Sep 8, 2013)

The moment I started my town, I noticed Daisy was the absolute cutest and she has been my number-one favorite since.


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 8, 2013)

Fang was my first ever real friend in Animal Crossing. I've been waiting to re-unite with him for over 9 years now, and finally got to do so by a nice person who gave him away. While I love all my animals, Fang and Gaston(who filled that empty void after Fang never came to my WW game) are always going to be my absolute favorites.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 11, 2013)

Umm I don't remember who was the exact first. It was probably between poncho, goldie, and peanut. I just remember always talking to them a lot in my wild world game.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 11, 2013)

In WW, I don't know. Though I really wish I could remember.
I can recall having Ruby, Butch, Nan, Lily, and Cyrano in my town, so it might've been one of them. Given each of their personalities, I can probably narrow it down to either Nan or Lily.

In NL, it was Pierce. Not really sure what drew me to him. Perhaps it was his so-called "animal magnetism", haha.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Sep 11, 2013)

Goose was my first friend in City Folk (my first AC)

Bill was my best friend though. I have them both in NL now, and Goose has sadly lost his novelty in this game... I will probably sadly get rid of him someday.  He's not the same to me now as he was in CF.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rizzo in Population Growing. He wasn't in my own copy but a friend's. My friend hated him, so I started liking him out of spite. Then he became my best buddy. He's still a favorite of mine now too!


----------



## Carol_tama (Sep 18, 2013)

Stiches. He was the first villager in my WW town and I loved talking to him. When he moved out without a goodbye he literally broke my heart.  I was so happy when I got him in my NL town. <3


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 18, 2013)

Annalisa, i talk to her all the time in my game, most favorite villager in my town.


----------



## oiwa (Sep 19, 2013)

bunnie in the gc version,
i used to send her letter after letter
i would definitely love to have her in my NL town now


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 26, 2013)

I used to like Freckles in GC, and used to have her in CF!


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

My first friend was Mint from Population Growing. I used to send her long letters all of the time about how happy I was that we were friends, and she would send angry letters back letting me know she had no idea what I was saying.


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Sep 28, 2013)

Iggy!  He was the first villager that I ever became friends with and he was so sweet.  ^w^  I really miss him in the new games.


----------



## Mick (Sep 28, 2013)

This.
←
Best guy ever.
Antonio the Anteater. Ahahah! Get it!? ^^


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

buck :3
he's not my biggest favorite anymore, but he's still second fave and i wuv him


----------



## Anj2k6 (Sep 28, 2013)

Rosie. I know, out of all the "overrated" villagers it was her


----------



## Avalanche (Sep 29, 2013)

Tangy!


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 29, 2013)

Bones <3 First villager I ever spoke to


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2013)

Bones*the*dog*in*Gamecube.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bones*the*dog*in*Gamecube.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 29, 2013)

Melba on City Folk.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 1, 2013)

My first friend was Mallary, at first I didn't like her because she was a little rude but after awhile of talking to her, she quickly became one of my favorites in town.


----------



## MayorofAdz (Oct 1, 2013)

Bob was my first buddy in Wild World. I loved him to death. I still love lazy villagers.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 2, 2013)

In Wild World it was Bob. He is still one of my very favorites. My friend helped me get him back in New Leaf.


----------



## mayormisa (Oct 5, 2013)

Chrissy was the first Villager I adored. She pretty much made me like the whole game. :3


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 5, 2013)

Kitt!


----------



## Kiara (Oct 5, 2013)

Original Hazel (who is now SALLY which is the worst name ever) was me and my sister's favorite villager in our original town. We both talked to her constantly when we'd play and were so scared she'd pack up and move.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 5, 2013)

Lobo.  He was my favorite villager in Population Growing, and lived one acre to the right of me.  I haven't been lucky enough to get him again, though. :c


----------



## tuchn (Oct 5, 2013)

Groucho was my first friend. I resetted lol but now he moved to my town again - asked him to move into my town in another village. hohohoo.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 5, 2013)

i would have to say Rod the jock mouse :3 i met him in City Folk and loved him. Then he moved RIGHT in front of my house in New leaf, but i love him anyway, i just wont have an epic entrance to my castle >.>


----------



## Toffee (Oct 7, 2013)

Olivia and Tabby were two of my first villagers from the gc version. Even though I'm not a huge fan of their designs I'd let either live in my town again if I ever got the opportunity.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 7, 2013)

Merry in ACNL. She's really... cute. I really like her so I befriended her fast.


----------



## HUEH (Oct 7, 2013)

My first friend was Woolio in AC on GC.
He wasn't in the town from the beginning, he moved in after a couple of days, and I loved him from the very first second.
I guess I digged his purple wool, sunglasses and a star on his cheek that to me looked like a tattoo at that time.
He also had a steel floor and played K.K. Ska.

After being best friends for a few months he told me he wanted to move out, but I didn't realize what he said because I translated it wrong, and managed to say it was ok that he left.
I tried hard for several days to get him to ask me again, but he never did, and eventually he moved...

...Then I found out Nintrndo decided to not include him in ACNL.
So to me, he moved out forever.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 8, 2013)

Nibbles. She was a cute squirrel, so yeah


----------



## cIementine (Oct 8, 2013)

Opal and Rowan


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 8, 2013)

Wolfgang in WildWorld <3


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine has to be Alice. I was secretly planning to get her to go out with me until she moved out of my City Folk town. After that, I then became friends with Antonio and he hasn't moved out of my town since!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

For new leaf it was definitely Ozzy!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 8, 2013)

Goldie, without a doubt!


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 9, 2013)

Billy the goat.


----------



## Miya902 (Oct 9, 2013)

My First friend was Rosie the cat fallowed by Bones the dog!


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 10, 2013)

My first friend ever was, and still is, Alfonso.


----------



## MadCake (Oct 11, 2013)

Tiffany.
In CF, She was rather nice for a snooty bunny, .U.


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 11, 2013)

Merry the cat definitely.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 11, 2013)

PEANUT <3


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 11, 2013)

Bluebear <3


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 12, 2013)

Lolly. I usually play very early in the morning on the subway everyday while on my way to work when all my villagers are still sleeping. She would always be out and about early in the day and thus I spoke to her the most amongst my villagers. She is also very sweet and cute! Bud as well. They are both my bffs. They've given me two photos but I am not letting them go ever! hehe


----------



## Yogurt (Oct 12, 2013)

Peaches in City folk was my first friend but it was short lived  cuse she moved out, but now I have her back in my town in new leaf!^^ shes probably tied with Diva for my favorite villager now though


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

I talked to Bree about 50 times on my first day, and she was the first to give me her pic!  But I TTd, and she was gone.


----------



## Bon (Oct 16, 2013)

Rod was my first. Don't really like him now, but we were best friends in WW


----------



## Roxer9000 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thinks back to GC* 

I think mine was Bob. The Cat.


----------



## Megan. (Oct 20, 2013)

Pompom, but she isn't my favourite villiger anymore. :3


----------



## Tapeu (Oct 20, 2013)

Flurry was my first friend! c: I TT'd her out by mistake and now I'm trying to get her back ; u ;


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 20, 2013)

Marcel.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 20, 2013)

Maelle.. I remember talking to her all the time.


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 21, 2013)

back in GC the first AC friend i made was hank the jock chicken. he got discontinued though, kinda sad /: 
he would've probably been the only chicken i would allow/keep in my town (don't like chickens). 

in ACNL moe was my first friend. 
i still have him in my town, and he is my favorite. 
he may be an ugly duckling (or kitty) but he has a big heart and he's really sweet <3


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 21, 2013)

I loved Jambette.


...*UNTIL SHE MOVED WITHOUT TELLING* :'(


she left some purple roses where her house was though.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 21, 2013)

Rolf & Hopper in Population Growing. I liked Rolf more than Hopper but I think Hopper liked me more than Rolf did until I focused and devoted a lot of my time to Rolf.


----------



## pepperini (Oct 21, 2013)

Mallary and Pecan are very dear to me since I've had them in every game. c: I just loved snooty villagers and I'm so happy to have them in Eden.


----------



## Alt For Norge (Oct 21, 2013)

MAPLE OMG I LOVE HER SO MUCH AND I STAGED A WEDDING WITH HER IN LGTTC YEAH WOOO MAPLE MAPLE MAPLE


----------



## erikauntitled (Oct 21, 2013)

Chief ! I was glad to have him back as one of my starting villagers in NL but he unexpectedly moved away when I didn't play for a few days  hope to get him back once I cycle out 16 villagers.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 22, 2013)

I think it was Lily


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 22, 2013)

Bob. That's why he was a NL dreamie for me and I'm glad he ended up in the campsite one day when I had room for him. I don't want Bob to ever leave.


----------



## Snow (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine was Bob too!! He was the first villager I met when I started my GC game; and the first one to be my friend. I'll always remember how he painted my roof black.....lol. He was still in my village last time I checked it. I hope I get him back in NL eventually!


----------



## nazia (Oct 23, 2013)

very nice share thanks for this!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 23, 2013)

I think my friend for NL was Hamphrey.I kinda liked that cranky hamster.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 1, 2013)

Mitzi for me. She was adorable, but became annoying to me after a while. I knew people loved her so when she wanted to move out I let her and got her to somebody on the forum. I'm glad I did, but now I'm searching for another kitty. I love cats.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 2, 2013)

In wild world, my best friend is Joey. I would love him in my town, but he's not a dreamie. ^^;


----------



## Gumihou (Nov 2, 2013)

My first friend was Merengue. She was sooo cute and sweet~ 
I still have her today as my favorite ❤


----------



## TamaMushroom (Nov 3, 2013)

Pinky! I would do anything for her, she was awesome I loved her the most when I had her in the GameCube version. 
And Murphy was awesome He was cool cause he had a Master Sword and a Toilet in his house and he lived by a bridge. <- Definition of cool.


----------



## Bravedart (Nov 3, 2013)

Deena in NL


----------



## kurisu (Nov 3, 2013)

Olivia in my old town! I miss her a lot sometimes, she was really sweet and funny


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> I think my friend for NL was Hamphrey.I kinda liked that cranky hamster.



Hamphrey? I'm getting him soon. He was in my campsite yesterday, and he's the first hamster/deer villager I've ever had.


----------



## captainabby (Nov 3, 2013)

Celia was my first friend. She is so nice to me and comes to my house all the time.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine was Tiffany in AC:WW. She acted like she didn't want to be friends with me, but that made me even more determined to become best buds with her. I got her picture eventually  Now I'm trying to get her back in New Leaf.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 5, 2013)

my first friend was mallary in acww  shes the one who started my love for snooties


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

In GC, Aurora. I don't know exactly why, but I loved her to pieces! I'd visit her all the time. I didn't get her in City Folk, but I'll try later in New Leaf. She might actually still live in my GC town, I'll have to check.
Extra: My brother's friend was Bob. I seriously don't understand why, but okay. We had him in our town, and he also might still live there now, but we didn't even know how popular he was at that time. He might not have even become popular until after the times of GC.


----------



## unoriginal (Nov 10, 2013)

Cyrano! He's still my favorite. He's the only villager who gave me his picture, and he always makes me smile.


----------



## Jack1605 (Nov 10, 2013)

My first friend was Elmer, I actually enjoy horses in my town now :s


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 10, 2013)

Moe!


----------



## links123 (Nov 11, 2013)

I enjoy horses in my town


----------



## saramew (Nov 11, 2013)

Mine was Ruby! She was the closest to my home in my first AC game (Wild World) and she never left.


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 13, 2013)

Kiki! :3


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

Kitt! I'll always love her ;w;


----------



## Splash (Nov 13, 2013)

Tipper xD


----------



## Olivur (Nov 16, 2013)

Heheh I remember my first friend was Vladimir.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

Either Del from CF or Agent S from WW.

They both are in my town in NL so they have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 19, 2013)

Peanut in WW


----------



## Cariad (Nov 22, 2013)

In acww I met lily, the best friend ever


----------



## cIementine (Nov 22, 2013)

Kiki:
I had her from Day 1 until The end of October.

But Fauna is my bestest friend in the whole wide world of villagers. 
xD
Fauna, you are just my BFFL


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 22, 2013)

Ribbot was my first friend on Wild world. But I am kinda attached to Wolfgang and Frobert and other frogs and wolves now. I still like Ribbot but he's just not my fave villager anymore. It was as soon as Wolfgang moved into my wild world town that then, he was gonna be my fave villager 4ever!


----------



## gingerbread (Nov 22, 2013)

Kiki >u<


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 23, 2013)

It's always been cranky actually OTL. Static from WW I belive and octiavian from CF and now cyrano from NL. which is odd, I see myself as an uchi type.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Nov 23, 2013)

In WW, Lily, that frog was the only nice villager in my town- then when she moved (I was 5) I was upset, then I got Patty in WW, new friend!
In NL...Whitney..She moved in first and hasn't let since the game came out. I'm close to getting her picture, any tips on how to get it would be helpful! x3


----------



## Kaybe (Nov 23, 2013)

Maple, NL :3


----------



## RubyCherry (Nov 23, 2013)

Chief was my first friend and is still my fave villager today


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 23, 2013)

Margie. I remember her from years ago and miss her...


----------



## sakuratanaka (Nov 24, 2013)

Mine was Kiki on Wild World. :]


----------



## meo (Nov 24, 2013)

Bill was my first and really only favorite character in my original GC town. He made
me laugh so much. XD
I still love him a lot to this day but I actually don't have him in my New Leaf town.
I feel like a lot of villager personalities aren't as amazing as they used
to be but it doesn't keep me from enjoying the villagers I have today.


----------



## Silverpine (Nov 25, 2013)

sakuratanaka said:


> Mine was Kiki on Wild World. :]



Oh gosh, I was just about to say Kiki was my first friend in Animal Crossing. She gave me many photos of her, was always kind to me, and was my favorite neighbor in my town. I'm so sad that she moved away...


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

Either:
Amelia because she has been in every town I have and has always been nice. (She gave me Redd's invitation in the Wii version, suggested the lighthouse in New Leaf)
or Mint just because I love anything mint-flavored or colored and she was just so nice!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 25, 2013)

Tangy has been by my side ever since ACGC and instantly became my favourite neighbour. I died 90% of my life when she moved...


----------



## srednivashtar (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi all ^^! For me it is Goldie, she was my first friend in Wild World and is still in my town today even though I don't play this one anymore. I don't have a "dream list" per se but if she comes to live in my ACNL town I'll keep her forever. She's so cute and she made me laugh and I loved how her picture said she had a crush on the Nintendog Retriever (in the french game at least)!
I miss her a little bit T__T...


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 26, 2013)

Lucy was my first friend, she isn't my favourite and I don't love her, my town then had rubbish villagers... (WW)
Purrl was my second friend and Olivia was my third.

My favourite villagers are:
Olivia
Cherry
Chrissy
Francine
Purrl (she was a starter in my WW and NL towns every time I restarted except once)


----------



## Cook1e (Dec 1, 2013)

My first friend was in AC:WW, Egbert. I just loved him for how he was <3 I don't like how he looks now and my favourit villager is Tom now


----------



## Halony (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't really remember, but probably Melba on Wild World. She's just so sweet and she's my favourite villager right now!


----------



## Farobi (Dec 1, 2013)

sakuratanaka said:


> Mine was Kiki on Wild World. :]



me too


----------



## Maxiix (Dec 1, 2013)

My first friend was Biskit. Oh how I miss the days... when I started my little ol' town in the world of Animal Crossing... How the times have passed. I haven't seen him since.


----------



## unravel (Dec 2, 2013)

Forever alone since birth.


----------



## Nymph (Dec 2, 2013)

Bea or Maddie I think, from the gamecube version. I'm sad they're not in New Leaf..


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

Fang was my first friend, really nice guy. I was kinda sad to see him move away.


----------



## Sloom (Dec 2, 2013)

KIKI!!!


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 8, 2013)

Probably Peanut when I made my first town in Population Growing. She was so cute and I absolutely adored her!


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 8, 2013)

Dora in Wild World. I would love to have her as a villager in NL <3


----------



## Rorelorelei (Dec 9, 2013)

Bob back in AC:GC. I checked my file not too long ago and he was still there, wearing the same Aloha shirt I'd sent him in the mail 9 years ago. He's still one of my favorites.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 10, 2013)

curt


----------



## sej (Dec 11, 2013)

IT IS SO TWIGGY SHE IS MY BEST FRIEND AND ALWAYS WILL BE!!!


----------

